# Dish Network Sling Adapter Not Working - New



## Puggs (Oct 2, 2014)

I just purchased a new Dish Sling Adapter to work with my ViP722K HD Duo DVR (a little over 1 yr old). I followed all of the instructions (however brief) and while the TV flashed that a Sling Adapter was connected, I have nothing else. I have plugged, unplugged, reset, shut down, re-booted and nothing. Yes, my 722 has an internet connection via a Dish Network wifi adapter (works great) and had a fully working EHD which I removed to plug in Sling. I have noticed from other tech sites there is a problem with the Sling which I wish now I'd read before I purchased it. Please give me advice on what to do to get this Sling to work. In theory it sounds great & simple to operate. But in practice??


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Is the red light lit on top of the Sling Adapter? If not is it is dead.

If you still get nothing, Call Dish and have them send you another, should be free.


----------



## GarajMahalic (Nov 30, 2014)

i am in the same boat as puggs, although mine hasn't worked for around a year. no red light, no matter which usb input i used. i called in once to dish but they wanted me to unplug my dvr and i was recording something at the time. 

so today i was dusting and moved the sling adapter so i could dust underneath it. when i looked up at the tv there was a message saying that the sling adapter was detected and that i should look for the red light. i looked back down at the adapter and the red light was actually on! so i grabbed my ipad and started up the dish anywhere app but every time i tried to watch something on the ipad it would say that i needed a sling adapter to do it and give me the option to go to dish.com. i tried using my iphone and got the same result. the red light is still on on the sling adapter but it's a no go in regards to actually streaming anything. 

i, too, read that there have been a lot of problems with the sling adapter. my brother has one and his hasn't worked in a year either. when it did work it came in quite handy at times. it would be nice to be able to watch football while i'm cooking breakfast. would dish replace mine for free as well?


----------

